# Poor Breeder's (No Care for the goats)



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

I knew something like this would happened to me and it did. 

well i put a 100 dollars down on a 3 1/2 week old buck at the time he is now 4 1/2 weeks old. 

Well they were really trying to get me to come pick him up they even threatened to sell him on me if i didn't come pick him up on the 31st so now he is home and well i don't have any milk but the mother doe was kicking him off and weaning him early and not letting him nurse so he was eating more then nursing. 

I don't like taking young 4 1/2 week old goat kids but i have done it once in my life of owning goats and had good successes with so he will be fine. I demanded that the owner give me the food he was feeding them and the hay he was eating so he did not wanting to but he did any way and he was from a tested doe so i am good knowing he is from a clean herd. 


But I will never do anything with my friends again if they are like this to me when i want to buy something from them. It is not like I had a choice to bring him home this early they were going to sell him on me and steal my 100 dollars and i wasn't going to take them to court over 100 dollars I probably will never do anything with them again. 


They don't care about the care of there goats except for testing once a year thats it but when it comes to the age and care of the babies all they want is the money in there hand and the goat can leave. it is sad that i found that my so called friends have no care in the world about the goat care. or how to properly care for the goats.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh sadly I have learned to try and keep friendship and goats totally separate, so far I have yet to have one go well. I have goat friends that we just talk about Goats, the oh that's a nice looking goat or advise on this or that but that's pretty much where it ends.
Next time get things in writing, I'm sure being your friend this didn't cross your mind but just tell them I want everything on papers that way no confusion, need be blame your memory, I sadly can use this very honestly! 
What people like them do not understand is yeah they cashed in on that $100 or whatever you ended up paying but they will miss out on how much money in future sales? How many sales if you decide to drop a name to other people? 
I very much care about my kids, there are a few people that I will not sell to because they are just terrible people but I don't ask for home inspections on ask a million questions before I sell and yeah I admit if money was not involved I wouldn't be doing this. Maybe have my old doe and fix my one buck and just have as pets but there is no way I would screw someone for $! Not only could I not live with myself but no way do I want people talking bad about me! I have even screwed myself to make sure the buyer is happy. So yeah it's sad this person is doing this, but it won't take long before there is no money in it for them and they will give it up.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So sorry this happened to you, very frustrating, not just from the $ aspect but the situation, the goats and the tactics they used. As a breeder, I am NOT comfortable placing any of my goats without having given all prospective clients a copy of my sales policy, which includes mutually agreed upon pick up dates, health records, and a total refund or replacement - the client's choice - should something happen to their goat while in my care. In my opinion, it was their responsibility to deal with the kids situation and raise it to a healthy age in order for you to pick it up.
I guess this is just a tough lesson going forward - a lot more $$ could have been at stake. Makes me mad because it gives good breeders a bad name.
Good luck with your new kid, I'm sure he is in a better place.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can use whole milk from the store. I'd at least try and get him on a bottle.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh sadly I have learned to try and keep friendship and goats totally separate, so far I have yet to have one go well. I have goat friends that we just talk about Goats, the oh that's a nice looking goat or advise on this or that but that's pretty much where it ends.
> Next time get things in writing, I'm sure being your friend this didn't cross your mind but just tell them I want everything on papers that way no confusion, need be blame your memory, I sadly can use this very honestly!
> What people like them do not understand is yeah they cashed in on that $100 or whatever you ended up paying but they will miss out on how much money in future sales? How many sales if you decide to drop a name to other people?
> I very much care about my kids, there are a few people that I will not sell to because they are just terrible people but I don't ask for home inspections on ask a million questions before I sell and yeah I admit if money was not involved I wouldn't be doing this. Maybe have my old doe and fix my one buck and just have as pets but there is no way I would screw someone for $! Not only could I not live with myself but no way do I want people talking bad about me! I have even screwed myself to make sure the buyer is happy. So yeah it's sad this person is doing this, but it won't take long before there is no money in it for them and they will give it up.


Yeah you are so right I should have gotten in on paper when i was picking up the goat when he was weaned But well I didn't really expect my friend to do this to me. But well lesson learned I will never make friends or buy any goats from friends just keep it that way.

Yes there is a friend I would Never sell a goat to ever again because of the way i watched her treat the buck i sold her as well she leaves him tied up all day and he got attacked just the other week by a 100lb German shepherd that jumped the fence and he couldn't get away or defend him self because he was tied.

But yes if I hadn't raised goats off and on for almost 3 years I would have been afraid of raising a 4 week and 4 day old buckling. the ONLY good thing that the they did was get the mother tested for the diseases which was all clean that was the only good thing they did.


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

goatblessings said:


> So sorry this happened to you, very frustrating, not just from the $ aspect but the situation, the goats and the tactics they used. As a breeder, I am NOT comfortable placing any of my goats without having given all prospective clients a copy of my sales policy, which includes mutually agreed upon pick up dates, health records, and a total refund or replacement - the client's choice - should something happen to their goat while in my care. In my opinion, it was their responsibility to deal with the kids situation and raise it to a healthy age in order for you to pick it up.
> I guess this is just a tough lesson going forward - a lot more $$ could have been at stake. Makes me mad because it gives good breeders a bad name.
> Good luck with your new kid, I'm sure he is in a better place.


Yes it is very frustrating. I have had this happen to me once before and i guess i have not learned a hard enough lesson yet. well now i will never do anything with friends anymore or family to much Drama involved.

But It does disturb me that they are in it for the money but true it will make it where they will get a bad name for selling under aged goats and trying to make you pick them up at the age or they will tell you that they will sell the goats on you and not give you your money back.

But yes If there was no money involved with goats i probably wouldn't have goats but there is money in goats if you do it the right and respectful way in life you can't just go around lying and cheating people out of money. I think breeders should be honest about all the goats they have and the amount of time and money and from now on I will only do everything in paper work nothing less to legal bind us both for the goats.

I did have a very good time with buying my first buckling and his mother but i ended up selling his mother so he didn't have a breeding accident because i didn't have another buck but if i would have found this buckling i would have kept his mother as she was my sweet doe. But thank you for your response i am glad i can vent on this sight about what happened on my stupid part


----------

